# best place to buy blank newspaper offcuts?



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

Any one know the best place to buy blank newspaper offcuts from?
Just seems easier to buy them than to rummage around everywhere in search of newspapers!! lol

Tom


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I get mine from my girlfriends family.
When she visits her mam, once a week, she comes back with a bag full of old papers. 
Its just like recycling :2thumb:


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

lol i used to get my grandparants to bring me newspaper, I like the blank white sheets because it looks tidier. will be stuck with newspaper tho if i cant find a good place to get this stuff from!! lol


----------



## Big.balls (Feb 24, 2009)

faunafreak said:


> lol i used to get my grandparants to bring me newspaper, I like the blank white sheets because it looks tidier. will be stuck with newspaper tho if i cant find a good place to get this stuff from!! lol


How about trying your local chippy?, my local has plan white paper these use for the chips and stuff lol. 

Bb


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

Big.balls said:


> How about trying your local chippy?, my local has plan white paper these use for the chips and stuff lol.
> 
> Bb


thats a good idea lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or try your local newspaper..

could also stick an wanted shout on freecycle.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

alot of people use it for art.
ever college uni etc will have it..
called 'newsprint' paper..

we use it for life drawing


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

most catering supplies also sell it


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Search for "white news offcuts"

They come in 10kg packets from around £6-8 ... you get loads, it is excellent stuff and two sheets of the smaller size fit perfectly in a 33/50l rub, or folded fit well in an 18L.

I used The Online Packaging shop last time, bit pricey on postage but still worked out cheaper when I bought a few packs of it.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

We use a fish and chip shop supplier called friars pride. We buy a pallet of paper once every quater. It works out around £3.00 ea. Single packs are around £6.00 

Vicki x


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I found a place that sells 10kg of 20" x 30" i think it was for £8.99, minimum spend was £20 tho so had to buy some other stuff! lol

Tom


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

try ryepack
very cheap


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Buy Online - Newspaper offcuts can be used for many wrapping applications, e.g. wrapping fish & chips, as well as for 'scrunch' filling of voids when packing boxes.

This is the link I refered to previously.


----------

